# 5 1/2" Rhom---"greasy"



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

So after reading P-Mans thread about using a puppet I thought about trying it here this weekend, but to my surprise I may not have to. I've been spending a lot of time sitting right in front of the tank watching movies and what not. Anyway I started teasing him and every time he inched towards me I would pull my hand back. I've been doing this for 3-4 days and last night I guess he finally had enough of me.

At one point he banged the glass. I'm trying to keep him from doing that. We played like this for about 2 hours last night. I'm going to try and get him to interact with me more from now on.

I now it's short, but it's all I got so far. The stinking camera has a flashing red light that distracts him









Enjoy.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lookin' good!
He's definitely protecting his cave!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

this cave is taken now back off~!!! lol cool little rhom


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool and I like the setup aswell


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have a new waterproof video camera, but if he keeps this up I may not be testing it in his tank


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats awesome man. Nice looking rhom and sweet setup.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

which waterproof video camera did you get?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

The Kodak Playsport

Not bad for $120. The 720p @ 60fps is sweet.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not to derail, but why did they make the camera in the shape of a cell phone?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

its actually a pretty good camera


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Right on...

Can ya set it for "camcorder" and then attach it to a stick or something and submerge it in the water and have the piranha bite at the screen?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll take some underwater videos this weekend and show you some cool stuff.

I won't leave my fans hanging like someone I know has.....*cough cough* p-man *cough cough*.....where's our basement video/pix P-man!!! LOL


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

..........







............


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Sacrifice said:


> I'll take some underwater videos this weekend and show you some cool stuff.
> 
> I won't leave my fans hanging like someone I know has.....*cough cough* p-man *cough cough*.....where's our basement video/pix P-man!!! LOL


Looking forward to the vids and pics!!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Heck yeah... some discovery channel style videos in the home aquaria!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

impeccable care from the looks of that rhom and that tank, love the cave


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet video. that rhom is loving his cave. great looking setup sacrifice


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice fish, and cool behavior too. Can't wait to see some underwater action


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Greasy and the tank look great!....it's good to see it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> I'll take some underwater videos this weekend and show you some cool stuff.
> 
> I won't leave my fans hanging like someone I know has.....*cough cough* p-man *cough cough*.....where's our basement video/pix P-man!!! LOL


lol, right on man...
I did finally take a video of the theater room the other day and posted it in AQHU... but the video was so dark and shitty I didn't post it any further.
Ima have to get a bright light in there or something in order to properly show it.

Afterall, it is an underground "cave."

Lookin' forward to a video of your fish attacking your camera lens!


----------

